# Spirit Hunter Blade: Young Guns II



## Hawaii Volcano Squad

Spirit Hunter Blade: Young Guns II

I thought you guys might like to check out this twin blade blood quenched knife like the fake knife used by Lou Diamond Philips in YOUNG GUNS II.


----------

